# Эпидурит, паравертебральный абсцесс, грыжа, кисты



## Юлия Анатольевна (20 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте. Хочу задать вопрос о состоянии здоровья своего отца, 62 года.
Расскажу вкрадце предысторию.
Отец много лет страдает от подагры, на характерных местах непроходящие шишки "туфусы", лечение пару раз проходил, но без результатно, в основном глотал обезболивающие, пальцы на руках и ногах от этого стали немного "скоючены".
В феврале этого года он "кавырнул" одну из таких шишек на стопе и у него получилось загноение "флегмона", с этим он попал в хирургию, через месяц выписался, а через две недели на этой же стопе, только с другой стороны образовалась новая "флегмона", срочно прооперировали и даже удалили мезинец, на другой здоровой ноге в это же самое время в районе икры образовался гнойный мешок, который тоже вскрыли. И все это проходило на фоне обострения падагры, общий билирубин при второй госпитализации был 45. Ситуация с ногами вроде стала нормализовываться, но спустя сутки после операции "прострелило" спину в месте спинальной анастезии (вторую операцию ему делали под местной анастезией, укол кололи в спину, но как точно он называется нам не сказали, врядли эпидуральная, на сколько я знаю, она дорогая, а с нас денег не брали). В общем отец решил, что это обострился его старый радикулит (20 лет назад у него был травматический радикулит, который успешно пролечили в санатории), в хирургию с большим трудом удалось вызвать невролога, он его посмотрел немного и выписал какие-то таблетки и уколы, но у отца уже через сутки после этимх препаратов было очень тяжелое состояние, практически печеночная кома (билирубин более 65), из которой его удалось вывести, все препараты были отменены и капали только Физ.раствор. Боли в спине стали усиливаться, ходить он практически не мог, только пару шагов на кастылях, стала дико болеть шея и голова (чего раньше не было). После двух недель такого лежания в мучениях нам удалось заставить врачей дать направление на МРТ, результаты были следующие:
*МРТ пояснично - крестцового отдела, заключение*: МР-картина наиболее вероятно соответствует распространенному эпидуральному воспалительному процессу - эпидуриту с абсолютным стенозом позвоночного канала.
МР-картина дегенеративно -дистрофических изменений в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника. Протрузии межпозвоночных дисков L 4-5, L5-S1. Деформирующий спондилез. Спондилоартроз. Грыжа Шморля L5.
МР-признаки абсцесса паравертебральных тканей слева.

_Пояснение_ - температуры у отца нет и не было, чувствительность в ногах есть, не отнимаются, цифры по аналихм крови не знаем к сожалению, их нам никто не говорит.

*МРТ шейного отдела, заключение*: МР-картина патологически консолидированного перелома верхушки зуба позвоночника С2, осложненного компрессией спинного мозга на уровне краниовертебрального перехода, с наличием очагов миеломаляции. Правосторонний подвывих атланта.
МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в шейном отделе позвоночника. Протрузия межпозвоночного диска С3-4. Деформирующий спондилез. Спондилоартроз. МР-признаки остеохондроза.

_Пояснение_ - у отца была травма шеи около 15 лет назад, на голову упала уголина в шахте, он даже сознание потерял, но после пришел в себя и о последствиях этой травмы не подозревал до сегодняшнего дня, шея его не беспокоила, голова не болела.

*МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника, заключение*: МР-картина наиболее вероятно соответствует распространенному эпидуральному воспалительному процессу - эпидурит с абсолютным стенозом позвоночного канала.
МР-картина дегенеративных изменений грудного отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз.

По нашей просьбе вызвали нейрохирурга на консультацию, так как отделения нейрохирургии в нашем маленьком городе нет, то врач просто написал какие то рекомендации и отдал лечащему врачу. Отцу стали ставить антибиотики в больших дозах, прокололи 5 дней, что то еще прокапывали, витамины, глюкозу. После антибиотиков прокололи 5 дней преднизолон и вот завтра нам на выписку. Состояние отца стало немного лучше, он более крепко сидит, но при попытке встать и сделать шаг стреляющая боль в крестце, отдающая в левую ягодицу. Шея так же болит, но немного притупилась. Стал болеть желудок, видимо от антибиотиков. Я понимаю, что сейчас он наколон лекарствами и как то держится, что нас ждет дома, я не знаю. *Прошу, помогите ответить на следующие вопросы:*
1. Можно ли делать в его случае операцию? (нам её никто не предожил, тем более у отца аритмия и он несколько лет кодируется от ал.зависимости препаратом Лекс, который тоже может быть не совместим с наркозом). И имеет ли смысл его везти в районный центр, где есть нейрохирургия. Каковы прогнозы на операцию?
2. Как будет развиваться эта болезь дальше, если операции не делать. Что нас ждет и к чему готовиться?
3. Как можно поддерживать его состояние на дому, какие обезболивающие лучше принимать/колоть.

Прилагаю полное заключение МРТ ( в лучшем качестве пока нет возможности).

Буду очень благодарна за помощь и советы!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2012)

Задаете вопросы на которые ответить невозможно.
Думаю без личной консультации районых нейрохирургов и анестезиологов не обойтись.


----------



## Simos (22 Май 2012)

Необходима консультация нейрохирурга, если подтверждается эпидурит, то показано оперативное лечение


----------



## Юлия Анатольевна (22 Май 2012)

Simos написал(а):


> Необходима консультация нейрохирурга, если подтверждается эпидурит, то показано оперативное лечение


Спасибо большое за ответы и проявленное внимание. Но все же, можно хотя бы простым языком объяснить что такое эпидурит и абсцесс, и можно ли с таким комплектом существовать без операции, или это все равно потом будет развиваться и прогрессировать дальше?
К большому сожалению врачи из нашей больницы "футболят" нас от невролога к нейрохирургу и обратно и никто ничего нам не объяснил про диагноз, а просто выписали домой и все


----------



## Юлия Анатольевна (22 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте. Вот выкладываю МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела, посмотрите, пожалуйста. Может местные врачи все таки ошиблись с диагнозом эпидурит? Спасибо!


----------



## Simos (22 Май 2012)

На основании  МРТ судить о наличии эпидурита не предоставляется возможным


----------



## Юлия Анатольевна (25 Май 2012)

Спасибо, уважаемые врачи. Состояние наше не очень, к сожалению, сейчас наблюдаемся у участкового терапевта. Куда то ехать на консультацию пока не представляется возможным.


----------

